# Microsoft Security Essentials: kostenloser Virenscanner startet heute



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Microsoft Security Essentials: kostenloser Virenscanner startet heute gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Microsoft Security Essentials: kostenloser Virenscanner startet heute


----------



## DeepInside (29. September 2009)

find ich nich gut. habe die beta getestet und es hat mehrere viren nicht erkannt...aber gut vllt hat sich das ja im endstadium geändert.


----------



## leorphee (29. September 2009)

na mal schauen was die ersten Tests zeigen...


----------



## technus1975 (29. September 2009)

Not available in your country or region
You appear to be in a country or region where the Microsoft Security Essentials Beta is unavailable.

This beta is available only to customers in the United States, Israel (English only), People's Republic of China (Simplified Chinese only) and Brazil (Brazilian Portuguese only).

Edit: Das ist aber nicht fein!!


----------



## Ripcord (29. September 2009)

technus1975 schrieb:


> Not available in your country or region
> You appear to be in a country or region where the Microsoft Security Essentials Beta is unavailable.
> 
> This beta is available only to customers in the United States, Israel (English only), People's Republic of China (Simplified Chinese only) and Brazil (Brazilian Portuguese only).
> ...


 
Andere Länder, andere Viren


----------



## Xel'Naga (29. September 2009)

Finde ich gut das MS auch einen Virenscanner gratis an seine Kunden weiter gibt, das erhöht das ansehen MS erheblich meiner Meinung.


----------



## Mr.Kenji (29. September 2009)

Aber bekanntlich Virenscanner nicht gleich Virenscanner...
Müssen wir wohl noch einen Test abwarten oder hat schon jmd. wo was im Netz gefunden?


----------



## LoopO (29. September 2009)

Der Scanner ist jetzt verfügbar, allerdings stimmt der Download-Link im Artikel nicht mehr. Hier der aktuelle Link:

Virus, Spyware & Malware Protection | Microsoft Security Essentials

und dann "Jetzt herunterladen" klicken.


----------



## Shady (29. September 2009)

Bin auch schon auf erste Tests gespannt, Performance, Erkennungsraten usw.
Interessant werden die vergleiche zu den anderen kostenlosen Alternativen...


----------



## Soulja110 (29. September 2009)

hoffentlich taugt das ding was. ich hab antivir4free satt aber gibt ja nix vergleichbares.


----------



## kohllege (29. September 2009)

Ich trau dem Braten nicht wirklich. 

Schliesslich lasse ich es mit dem Programm zu, dass Microsoft schön meine Platte in regelmäßgen Abständen abscannen kann...............

Und in Zeiten von I-Net Flatrates und Dauerverbindungen mit´m I-Net weiß ich nicht, ob dieses kleine "nützliche" Programm auch eventuelle "nützliche" Daten somit weiter geben kann,bzw. weiter gibt über meine I-Net Verbindung. 

Nennt mich Paranoid, aber ich "vertrau" lieber externen Anbietern die nix mit Microsoft zu tun haben....reicht mir schon, dass ich deren OS auf´m Rechner hab...


Greetz 

euer "Paranoid"


----------



## Explosiv (29. September 2009)

Der Download ist jetzt bei Microsoft verfügbar,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Pioneer 10 (29. September 2009)

kohllege schrieb:


> Ich trau dem Braten nicht wirklich.
> 
> Schliesslich lasse ich es mit dem Programm zu, dass Microsoft schön meine Platte in regelmäßgen Abständen abscannen kann...............
> 
> ...


 


Und wieso sollen die externen Anbieter besser sein?
Ganz im gegenteil denke ich das gerade so große Firmen sich in dieser Hinsicht keine Patzer leisten können


----------



## kohllege (29. September 2009)

Und aus diesem Grund ist Microsoft in der letzten Zeit so selten verklagt worden...räusper....

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber irgendwie hatte ich ein "ungutes" Gefühl als ich das mitm Virusscanner von Microsoft gelesen habe. 

Greetz


----------



## KBasti (29. September 2009)

Mir geht es auch nicht anders, so ein Gefühl, dass es vielleicht nicht ganz anonym bleibt. 
Mir fällt da sofort Google ein... als "große Firma"...  ... 
Ich hoffe dieser Scanner wird ganz besonders auf "Herz und Nieren" geprüft!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (30. September 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal die Dowloaddetails ansehen wollen und siehe da:


> *In Ihrem Land oder Ihrer Region nicht verfügbar *
> 
> *Sie halten sich anscheinend in einem Land oder einer Region auf, wo Microsoft Security Essentials nicht verfügbar ist. Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Microsoft Security Essentials.*


----------



## ajikiri (30. September 2009)

Pioneer 10 schrieb:


> Und wieso sollen die externen Anbieter besser sein?
> Ganz im gegenteil denke ich das gerade so große Firmen sich in dieser Hinsicht keine Patzer leisten können




ist zwar kein virenscanner, aber informier dich mal in der neuen ausgabe der c't (ist auf seite 44, kannst ja mal im zeitschriften laden drüber lesen,wenn du willst) oder im netz zu der diskussion über die datenschutzerklärung des media centers unter windows 7.
soviel zum thema "nicht leisten können"...


----------



## kohllege (30. September 2009)

Danke für die Rückendeckung Männer (und evtl. auch Frauen)!

Microsoft ist halt in den letzten Jahren immer und immer wieder öffentlich auf Grund von Verstößen gegen den Datenschutz aufgefallen. Will gar nicht wissen,welche Klagen da neben her noch laufen die es nicht in die Öffentlichkeit geschafft haben..... 

Das ein Unternehmen groß ist, ist kein Freifahrtschein...Zeigt auch das schon genannte Beispiel Google und Ihr "super" Browser Google Chrome...

Wollte mit meiner Meinung auch keine großartige Diskussion über Datenschutzrichtlinien etc. anfangen. Nur ist mir das halt direkt durch den Kopf geschossen, als ich das mit dem Virenscanner gelesen habe. 

Selbst bei den Microsoft Updates habe ich ein "schlechtes" Gefühl. Es müssen ja Daten ausgetauscht werden, woher soll Microsoft sonst wissen welche Updates ich, anscheinend immer "dringend", benötige...

Greetz

der, der von Berufswegen schon skeptisch ist


----------



## rony (30. September 2009)

und dein OS ist welches?

windows hat sowieso die ganze zeit zugriff auf deine daten, da brauchen die (MS) bestimmt keinen virenscanner für um die auszuspionieren.

nimm lieber eine firewall, bei der du eine whitelist konfigurierst.... wenn dich schon dein schatten verfolgt -,-


----------



## pcblizzard (30. September 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht anders, so ein Gefühl, dass es vielleicht nicht ganz anonym bleibt.
> Mir fällt da sofort Google ein... als "große Firma"...  ...
> Ich hoffe dieser Scanner wird ganz besonders auf "Herz und Nieren" geprüft!


Wenn du anonym bleiben willst, dann gehe erst garnicht ins Internet, schließe deine Tür und gehe nie wieder auf die Straße. 

Ist nich böse gemeint aber du bist nirgendswo anonym, schon garnicht in der heutigen Zeit. Alleine schon wenn du mit der EC Karte irgendwo bezahlst, hat diese Firma deine Kontodaten. Auch wenn du ein Programm kaufst und dieses registrierst muss. Hat diese Firma deine Daten.

Da ist MS ja wohl das kleinste Übel, und nur Leute die was zu verbergen haben, möchten anonym bleiben 

Mfg


----------



## baal-sebul (30. September 2009)

Also echt, wegen ein "paar" Verstößen von Microsoft rumheulen, dabei werden eure persönlichen Daten doch sowieso von Post, GEZ und wer weiß wemn och verkauft. 

Warum gibt's das jetzt nicht für XP x64? 


Mal was anderes? Was hätte Microsoft bitteschön davo von jedem die "Platte regelmäßig zu scannen"? Tonnenweise Daten mit denen sie nicht anfangen können, als ob sich der Aufwandt lohnen würde, auf die Weise illegale Kopien von MS-Produkten zu finden. Da können sie sie uns gleich schenken und kämen billiger davon. 

Wenn ihr soviel Angst vor diesen bösen, euch ständig überwachenden Firmen habt, dann sucht euch ein stilles Eiland mitten im Pazifik und verbuddelt euch dort. Aber beschwert euch nicht im x-fach auf Google-Servern gespeicherten WorldWideWeb. *rofl*


Achso, find die Idee von MS gar nicht so verkehrt. Gibt genug Leute die sich eben nicht schützen, da sie nicht erahnen wie gefährlich das wirklich sein kann und sie die Kosten eines Virenscanners scheuen.


----------



## Wiesi21 (30. September 2009)

also ich hab das Programm bei mir mit Win7 64bit mal ausprobiert und musste nach nem Neustart einen massiven speicher -Bug des Echtzeitschutzes feststellen. Konnte das Programm gerade noch rechtzeitig deinstallieren bevor meine 4GB RAM voll waren...


----------



## KBasti (30. September 2009)

pcblizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du anonym bleiben willst, dann gehe erst garnicht ins Internet, schließe deine Tür und gehe nie wieder auf die Straße.
> 
> Ist nich böse gemeint aber du bist nirgendswo anonym, schon garnicht in der heutigen Zeit. Alleine schon wenn du mit der EC Karte irgendwo bezahlst, hat diese Firma deine Kontodaten. Auch wenn du ein Programm kaufst und dieses registrierst muss. Hat diese Firma deine Daten.
> 
> ...



Jeder hat etwas zu verbergen... Recht auf Privatsphäre... 
Selbst wenn sie nur wissen was für Bilder auf deinem Rechner sind oder wann du ihn benutzt oder wie viele und welche Programme du verwendest... irgendwas muss dich doch stören  
und zu dem Rest deines Beitrages ... naja...


----------



## rezlem (30. September 2009)

Weiss jemand wie oft der Virenscanner seine Virusdatenbank aktualisiert ? Habe keine Info bei MS darüber gefunden. Stündlich, alle 2 Stunden oder etwa nur täglich ?


----------



## pcblizzard (30. September 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Jeder hat etwas zu verbergen... Recht auf Privatsphäre...
> Selbst wenn sie nur wissen was für Bilder auf deinem Rechner sind oder wann du ihn benutzt oder wie viele und welche Programme du verwendest... irgendwas muss dich doch stören
> und zu dem Rest deines Beitrages ... naja...


Nö, da ich nur Freeware, oder gekauft Programme benutze stört mich das in der Hinsicht nicht. Die Ordner von meinen Bildern und Dokumenten sind sowieso verschlüsselt, und ohne Passwort niemand daran kann.

In Sachen Daten vertraue ich Microsoft mehr als irgendwelche kleinen Läden, wo du mit EC-Karte zahlst. Die kleinen Läden würde ehr deine Daten verkaufen als Microsoft. Die kleinen Läden schließen & machen ein neues Geschäft unter einen anderen Namen auf. Microsoft kann sich sowas nicht leisten, für die wäre das der finanzielle Ruin.

Mfg pcblizzard


----------



## Pioneer 10 (30. September 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Jeder hat etwas zu verbergen... Recht auf Privatsphäre...
> Selbst wenn sie nur wissen was für Bilder auf deinem Rechner sind oder wann du ihn benutzt oder wie viele und welche Programme du verwendest... irgendwas muss dich doch stören
> und zu dem Rest deines Beitrages ... naja...


 
Ja Theoretisch hast du recht, allerdings kannst du nicht in der heutigen Gesellschaft anonym bleiben, egal was du machst es hinterlässt Spuren deiner Identität. Fahre mal mit der U-Bahn in die Stadt, dabei wirst du von mindestens 4 Kameras überwacht und ja ich stimme deiner Aussage zu, jedoch bedenke, dass mit der Zeit sich die Interpretation der Privatsphäre ändert, in naher Zukunft haben wir Implantate in dem Körper die unseren Gesundheitszustand analysieren, wie willst du dann argumentieren. 
Die Verstädterung und der technolgische Fortschritt bringen nun mal Risiken mit sich.


----------



## KBasti (30. September 2009)

Das wird hier so verallgemeinert, ich rede immer noch von dem Scanner seitens Microsoft. 
Der sollte "gewisse" Dinge nicht inne haben. Und dies sollte/gibt es zu testen. 

Das völlige Anonymität in diesem Land heutzutage fast unmöglich ist, ist keine Entdeckung sondern ein lang existierender Fakt. Computer sind meiner Meinung nach, Heute eine virtuelle Wohnung geworden, ein persönlicher Bereich, in dem niemand unerwünschtes zu spähen oder zu stehlen hat! 

Mfg


----------



## Pioneer 10 (30. September 2009)

KBasti schrieb:


> Das wird hier so verallgemeinert, ich rede immer noch von dem Scanner seitens Microsoft.
> Der sollte "gewisse" Dinge nicht inne haben. Und dies sollte/gibt es zu testen.
> 
> Das völlige Anonymität in diesem Land heutzutage fast unmöglich ist, ist keine Entdeckung sondern ein lang existierender Fakt. Computer sind meiner Meinung nach, Heute eine virtuelle Wohnung geworden, ein persönlicher Bereich, in dem niemand unerwünschtes zu spähen oder zu stehlen hat!
> ...


 
leider haben wir keine virtuelle Rechtspreuchung und bis dato darf interpretiert was die Gesetzgebung teilweise werden.


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Programm Schrott...

Ich bin sonst immer mit Avira AntiVir gut gefahren... Kaum hatte ich MS Secruity Essentials drauf lief nach ner Zeit mein Rechner instabil ... Aber er war angeblich sauber ...

Dann hab ich mir Antivir wieder geholt, 13 Viren hatten sich innerhalb von einem Monat angesammelt.


----------



## ajikiri (19. Februar 2010)

wie kommt man nur in so kurzer zeit an so viel schrott? ich denke mal, dass dein grösstes virenproblem vor und nicht auf dem pc ist.


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Februar 2010)

Achso, meinst du ... Ich surfe halt oft und viel im Web herum, und da kann es auch schonmal passieren das sich was ansammelt ... oder auch vom Kumpel ausversehen was aufem USB Stick ist ... Und fakt ist, das Secruity Essentials nichts erkannt hat ...

Selbst als ich zum testen eine Virensignatur in eine Textdatei geschrieben hat hat das Ding das nichtmal erkannt ...


----------



## Hatuja (19. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze das Programm seit ich Windows 7 habe und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe mich kurze Zeit mit Avira versucht, die gefühlte Erkennungsrate von MS Security Essentials ist höher, es hat mir einige Dinge gemeldet, die schon seit Jahren in meinen Archiven schlummerten. 
Und vor allem ist die Performance und die Scan- Geschwindigkeit der Security Essentials spürbar besser! Ich kann es jedem Empfehlen.
Das einzige, was ich ein bisschen blöd finde, ist das Taskleistensymbol, dass irgendwie einem Grünen Zirkuszelt ähnelt!


----------



## ajikiri (19. Februar 2010)

komisch, ich treib mich auch sehr viel im netz rum, lade dinge und so, aber hab mir noch nie was eingefangen.
ich weiss, es ist eine alte diskussion, aber wenn ich mir so viel viren, etc. hole, dann würde ich mal anfangen, mir gedanken zu machen, woher die kommen und wie ich das vermeiden kann.
ein virenscanner "schützt" dich nicht vor viren, deswegen heisst es "scanner" und nicht, wie oft fälschlich behauptet "virenschutz". den gibt es nämlich so nicht.

klar, es ist mist, wenn ein programm fast nichts, ein anderes aber alle erkennt, aber das ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass man es vermeiden kann, sich solche dinge einzufange.

und wenn freunde mir verseuchtes zeug geben, dann würde ich mal ein ernstes wörtchen mit denen reden zu dem thema oder nimmt dein freund sich die zeit, dir dein kompromitiertes system wieder neu auf zu setzen?


----------



## MG42 (19. Februar 2010)

kohllege schrieb:


> (...)
> Selbst bei den Microsoft Updates habe ich ein "schlechtes" Gefühl. Es müssen ja Daten ausgetauscht werden, woher soll Microsoft sonst wissen welche Updates ich, anscheinend immer "dringend", benötige...
> (...)


da in windows 32 Ordner zumindest unter XP gibts sone Txt Datei die sich nennen updates.txt. o.ä. das da müssen bestimmt unter alle neuere MS-OS zu finden sein.

Solange Windows nur so ein paar "interne Dateien abgleichen" tut und nicht meine Privatdateien untersucht habe ich nix dagegen.


----------



## HansImfritz (19. Februar 2010)

ajikiri schrieb:


> wie kommt man nur in so kurzer zeit an so viel schrott? ich denke mal, dass dein grösstes virenproblem vor und nicht auf dem pc ist.



hihi, der is gut getroffen


----------



## Rotax (19. Februar 2010)

Läuft der auch unter Mac / Linux?^^


----------



## ajikiri (19. Februar 2010)

lol, und wenn...

wer wollte den da schon?


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr schon Downloads anbietet, dann bitte auch für alle Windows Versionen (also auch die 32Bit/64Bit Windows 7/Vista Versionen)


----------



## uk3k (19. Februar 2010)

DOcean schrieb:


> wenn ihr schon Downloads anbietet, dann bitte auch für alle Windows Versionen (also auch die 32Bit/64Bit Windows 7/Vista Versionen)



So siehts aus. Ich armes User musste mir meine 64Bit Version mühsam ergooglen und bei Chip runterladen  

Nein mal im Ernst, die Links für die 64Bit Variante gehören einfach dazu.

Habe neulich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und überlegt: AntiVir, das den Desktopstart merklich bremst und brauchbare Erkennungsraten bietet oder was anderes? Hab die MSSE einfach mal installiert und bin deutlich zufriedener als mit Aviras Tool. Kleinen Test hatte ich irgendwo auch mal gelesen, da wurden der MS-Lösung gute Erkennungsraten bescheinigt, besser schaffts Avira auch nicht. 

Was hilft aber wirklich gegen Viren: Nicht allen shice runterladen, Finger Weg von ICQ (alternative Clients aka Trillian sind i.O., da nicht mit Ad-und Spyware zugemüllt) und vor allem mit Bedacht und Firefox surfen.

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (19. Februar 2010)

Das von Microsoft ist meiner Meinung nach besser als wie Avira und Bitdefender, denn beide Programme haben für Problem gesorgt (eins davon hat das Dateisystem geschrotett, das andere hat oft rumgesponnen).


----------



## Dennisth (19. Februar 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich finde das Programm Schrott...
> 
> Ich bin sonst immer mit Avira AntiVir gut gefahren... Kaum hatte ich MS Secruity Essentials drauf lief nach ner Zeit mein Rechner instabil ... Aber er war angeblich sauber ...
> 
> Dann hab ich mir Antivir wieder geholt, 13 Viren hatten sich innerhalb von einem Monat angesammelt.



So und jetzt hol dir mal ein richtiges Anti-Virenprogramm (GDATA) und lass den mal drüberlaufen. Dein tolles Avira AntiVir ist mehr als unzuverlässig. Es produziert sehr viele Fehlalarme und die Erkennung ist auch nicht gerade super.

Wenn du aber innerhalb von einem Monat 13 Viren hast solltest du vielleicht nicht so viele "adult only" oder "free stuff" seiten besuchen 

Man muss MS ja auch zugute halten, dass der Scanner kostenlos ist und KEINE Werbung enthält.

mfg
Dennisth

PS: Ich nutze ihn im XP-Mode von 7 und er läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Sonnendieb (20. Februar 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> So und jetzt hol dir mal ein richtiges Anti-Virenprogramm (GDATA) und lass den mal drüberlaufen. Dein tolles Avira AntiVir ist mehr als unzuverlässig. Es produziert sehr viele Fehlalarme und die Erkennung ist auch nicht gerade super.
> 
> Wenn du aber innerhalb von einem Monat 13 Viren hast solltest du vielleicht nicht so viele "adult only" oder "free stuff" seiten besuchen
> 
> ...


nur komisch das in allen tests die es im I-Net gibt...Avira das beste ist -.-
also verbreite nich so ein unsinn....


----------



## ajikiri (20. Februar 2010)

da muss ich dir widersprechen, sorry.

avira schneidet längst nicht immer als bestes ab. es kommt ja unter anderem auch drauf an, welche version getestet wird, siehe norton früher und heute.

ausserdem erkennt das eine programm manche dinge nun mal besser als ein anderes, das aber wieder nochmal andere dinge besser macht.

dann natürlich noch die persönliche hard- und software-konstellation auf deinem rechner, da auch da manche programme manchmal rumzicken, wie wohl die meisten im laufe der zeit schon mal erfahren durften.

welches surfverhalten legt der user an den tag, wo treibt er sich rum, bekommt er per mail einen bekannten virus oder fängt er sich auf einer dubiosen seite einen noch relativ neuen schädling ein, den manche programme (noch) nicht erkennen?

wie kurz oder lang sind die aktualisierungsraten, denn was bringt mir das beste programm, wenn die signaturen veraltet sind?

es wird immer leute geben, die behaupten, dass dieses oder jenes programm "das" beste sei, aber oft beruht das mehr auf persönlichen vorlieben bei der bedienung als auf wirklichem hintergrundwissen und auch ich nehme mich da nicht aus, schiesslich hab ich auch unter windows einen virenscanner am laufen, allerdings einen, der hier, glaube ich, noch nicht erwähnt wurde.

warum ich genau den benutze? weil er einen relativ gute erkennungsrate hat, angenehm zu bedienen ist und als kostenlose 1-jahreslizenz auf einer c't-cd dabei war.

wenn demnächst mal wieder neue versionen kommen, dann werde ich mich auch neu entscheiden und evtl. wechseln. da ist mir völlig egal, wie das programm heisst oder von welcher firma es kommt, es wird das installiert, das mir am besten u.a. aus den gerade genannten gründen am besten zusagt.

da heisst es dann wieder tests lesen und neu entscheiden.


----------



## Fonce (3. März 2010)

@ajikiri
Ich kann mich mit avira Antivirus auch nicht anfreunden und nutze nun schon seit Jahren Avast Antivirus. Dessen Engine nutzt unter anderem auch GDATA in seinen Programmen.


----------



## Kubiac (3. März 2010)

ajikiri schrieb:


> da muss ich dir widersprechen, sorry.
> 
> avira schneidet längst nicht immer als bestes ab. es kommt ja unter anderem auch drauf an, welche version getestet wird, siehe norton früher und heute.
> 
> ...


 
Da hast du Recht. 
Das beste Antiviren Programm gibt es nicht jeder sucht nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben ein Programm. 
Die Erkennungsraten der verschiedenen Hersteller verändern sich täglich. Liest man einen Test im Netzt oder in einer Zeitschrift ist sie auch schon wieder veraltet. Ich habe schon so viele Test gelesen und jedes mal ist ein anderes Programm "das Beste". 
Man sollte sich das Programm  installieren das einem persönlich am besten gefällt. Die bekanntesten Hersteller wie Avira, Norton usw. nehmen sich in der Erkennungsrate nicht viel. Mal ist einer leicht vorne mal der andere.
Ich persönlich nutze zur Zeit Microsoft Security Essentials und habe keinerlei Probleme damit, denn Avira Free nervt mich mit der täglichen Werbung. Und wie gesagt die Erkennungsraten sind ähnlich gut oder schlecht.


----------



## Carter (3. März 2010)

ich finde es sehr löblich das sie einen guten basisschutz rausbringen, zumal sie sich ja bestens mit dem zu sicherden sys auskennen sollten


----------



## Nasenbaer (3. März 2010)

@PCGH

Die verlinkte Vista/Windows7-Variante  ist nur für x86-Systeme. Für x64 gibts nen extra Download. Bitte hinzufügen.


----------



## PontifexM (3. März 2010)

Carter schrieb:


> ich finde es sehr löblich das sie einen guten basisschutz rausbringen, zumal sie sich ja bestens mit dem zu sicherden sys auskennen sollten


 

wobei es kombiniert mit der  www.brain.exe langen sollte ,die BASIS ....


----------



## Nasenbaer (3. März 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> wobei es kombiniert mit der  www.brain.exe langen sollte ,die BASIS ....


Wollt mir das Tool da runterladen aber der Link geht nicht.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. März 2010)

"kostenlos" find ich immer gut, weil man nichts zahlen muss


----------



## Papa (30. Juni 2010)

Habs gerade geladen und läuft alles super.


----------



## Own3r (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe es jetzt seit längerem im Einsatz und es hat immer funktioniert, musste aber noch keinen Virus bearbeiten !


----------



## DrSin (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte es auch länger drauf, lief soweit anständig, hab es aber gelöscht, da es mit bei jedem Download den PC so dermaßen ausgelastet hat das bis zu 5min nichts mehr ging.


----------

